# 1" belt sander



## SubVet10 (Nov 5, 2017)

So, my FIL wants to start shaping his own steel (I'm sure to follow soon).
Looking for input on a good value sander able to survive a handful of blades a year.
Don't need a disc sander, so can spend a little on quality.

https://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-60543.html

http://www.sears.com/generic-mini-1-x-30-belt-sander-3400/p-SPM9982511020?plpSellerId=Action Packaged, Inc.&prdNo=7&blockNo=7&blockType=G7


Open to suggestions, as always. Cheers.

@Foot Patrol @Wildthings @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

The one in the Sears link and the Harbor Freight link are the same sander. It was listed on Amazon for numerous different prices to, and said price varied up and down for several weeks. Somewhere around here, there's a thread where I tracked the price fluctuation up and down over the course of it's roller coaster ride. Haven't purchased it yet, can't tell you how durable it really is, but I have looked at it several times at Harbor Freight, most recently just last week, and it seems to be a solidly built little machine. It is Chinese made, the roller coaster ride on Amazon had it coming out of store in China. Couple of the guys here ordered one, not sure if they ever got them though... @ripjack13 @Schroedc I think???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

I had ordered it. A few times.... But they kept canceling my order. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)

Here's the topic....

https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-mini-1-x-30-belt-sander-cheap.30160/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## SubVet10 (Nov 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's the topic....
> 
> https://woodbarter.com/threads/ended-mini-1-x-30-belt-sander-cheap.30160/


That is funny. 
I try and avoid HF but there's one down the road and the Sears closed... They drive me nuts because I've seen 3 QPC on the same item; instead of adjusting the list price they issue a new number at the lower cost, IMO. 

The above were just a couple I found easily. Could spend upwards of $150 I think if y'all say so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

As long as you don't expect more than a $50 sander out of it, it will probably work fine Brandon. I've got the Harbor Freight 4" x 30" belt w/ 6"disk sander and it's nothing amazing, but it does the job. Little under-powered, isn't high quality build by any means, and you certainly don't force anything, but for $59 it's been a good dependable machine. They do offer a couple of other models at Harbor Freight, have a 1" belt with 4" disk for not a lot more money, but the one you have pictured is probably better built than the others I've looked at there.

As for what they have now... I've got one of their benchtop lathes and it's s solid little machine as well. No it's not a high dollar machine either, but a good solid little lathe. Fact that I have about $50 invested in it, lightly used, only made it sweeter yet.

Where they're going with things in the future I don't know, but looking at their cordless drills last week, the Hercules line of cordless drills they offer truly seems to be a quality tool, for not a lot of money comparatively. One of those is coming home with me shortly unless Dewalt comes up with some spectacular sale prices somewhere soon. I honestly believe we're going to continue to see some quality tools emerge in the Harbor Freight line now that they've got their foot in the door.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Nov 5, 2017)

@SubVet10 I was pretty lucky and found my used KMG for a great price on another site so only have experience with 2 x 72 in. machines. I know that a lot of beginner knife makers use the HF model and produce nice knives. There are also a good number of belts that you can order. For the price, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Looking at those 2 links just made me grumpy all over again... Pardon me while I vent!!!

Harbor Freight isn't selling that belt sander at a loss, they've added a decal and sell it for $59. If you catch a storewide sale, you can buy it up to 30% off at times, and they probably aren't losing money on it. They're probably buying it for the $17 price we saw on Amazon, and more than doubling their money at 30% off. Sears is selling the exact same sander for *$139*.

I just encountered this last night at Office Depot... Was looking for an aluminum clipboard with storage. Little metal notebook like a lot of contractors/utility workers use. Not to be found anywhere in the store. Found an aluminum clipboard, without storage, but it wasn't what I wanted. Typically when I'm in there sales people hound me to death, when I'm looking at what I want, last night they were all apparently busy with the 1 other customer I saw in there. Looked every aisle twice, FINALLY saleslady headed for the back room asked if she could assist me. Told her what I was looking for, she said she'd be right back, went in the back and dropped what she was carrying, and came back momentarily. I was already dialing Amazon in on my phone when she stopped. Found what I was looking for $20.48, Prime Member, order in next 6 hours and 42 minutes for delivery Monday, while she walked in the backroom and sat down whatever she was carrying.

She comes back and looks it up on Office Depot's website, $39.82 and should have it in by the end of the week. Told her, no I already found what I was looking for, for half that price on Amazon. Then suddenly she offers OD's price match program, if I can find the Saunders Clipboard they offer for $39.82, they'll match the price and order it in for me, with no charge for shipping. Should be here Tuesday.

I'm standing there, like... Are people really this damned ignorant?

Why would I want to do business with Office Depot when they just tried to charge me twice as much as Amazon? And, make me wait 4 extra days for my order. And, then suddenly they're going to do me a favor, and order the item from Amazon, and sell it to me without shipping, (_which obviously they have a Prime account to, so there is none_), and, I have to wait an extra day to get it, because whoever is going to place the order isn't going to be in until the next morning. AND... I've got to drive 18 miles back to and across town to pick it up, rather than have it delivered to the office where I need it to begin with. Told her I'd see if I could find that brand and get back to her.

We walked next door to El Patro's and I ordered my clipboard while waiting on my margarita. And, yes... It was the exact same Saunders clipboard Office Depot wanted to sell me, for twice the price. 



 Ok rant over!! Shop around guys, this is getting ridiculous anymore!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 5, 2017)

I've got the HF one and used a 20% coupon on it. You can buy really good knife making belts for it from Preferred Abrasives. Here's a link to their starter kit for it

Belts


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a Grizzly combo 1x30 with 5 inch disc which is the only grinder I have to make knives. I found a review online that seemed to show the HF uses the same motor and seems to be the same grinder, which is possible since visually they look the same.

The biggest issue is the tracking is not very adjustable. The only adjustment tilts one wheel's angle, there is no real tension adjustment. Some people had part of that break, my wheel ground down and semi-works but really needs a replacement to work best.

The platen is tiny and can heat up very easily which isn't good for some applications. The speed is not adjustable, so you're stuck grinding at a relatively fast belt speed. If you're grinding a blade post-heat treat and temper, you run the very real risk of overheating it and burning out your HT (essentially overtempering) making it too soft. Also not good if you're shaping handle scales of wood that easily burns or reacts badly to being overheated. I haven't used them yet, but I've heard stories of people grinding beautiful ebony or snakewood after glue up which look fine at first but then end up with a bunch of cracks, and this is from experienced makers who made sure the wood was dry enough for handles.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------

